# Shou Shu / Sheng Chi Kung-Fu



## Jayo S (Jan 23, 2013)

I had the opportunity to study this art when I was a foreign student studying fine arts in Los Angeles.

Basically, this is the style of art master by Al Moore and various dojos of this art can be found throughout Northern California particularly around the Central Valley.

Though I studied in Los Angeles under Da Shifu Roy Bissember. I still find Shou Shu effective and hardcore.

Unfortunately, by the time I was introduced to this art by Shifu Bissember, I was already in my 4th year of college and was about to graduate and head back home to The Philippines so I only get to enroll for only 3 months. 

When I head back to Asia particularly, HK first and then Manila, there are no Shou Shu dojos there and I have to end up taking another martial arts that are available in my city, particularly my area which was Kali / Escrima and Kyokushin Karate.

Despite this, I still remember most of the stuff I learned.

No doubt that Shou Shu is a hardcore style of Kung Fu and that it has some strong resemblance to Ed Parker's American Kempo.

Anyway, what do you think of it and if anyone here is studying in any of Moore's dojos?


----------



## Uncle (Jan 23, 2013)

Too much flash, not enough substance. Some of the stuff in there was pretty ridiculous. The guy who's doing the demo in the second video is hilarious. I've seen people who've trained for only a few years who have better coordination than he does.


----------



## oaktree (Jan 23, 2013)

I wonder if Shou Shu&#65288;&#20861;&#26415;&#65289;*beast art*  comes from Shou Jiao*beast sex*&#65288;&#20861;&#20132;&#65289;  like San shou&#65288;&#25955;&#25163;&#65289; comes from Shuai Jiao&#65288;&#25684;&#36324;&#65289;:lol:?  It is a pun on word play! hahahaha!!

&#37326;&#20861;&#33402;&#26415; Ye Shou Yi Shu is what I Found they refer to their art. The Yi Shu does not mean like Wushu it means like painting :lol:


----------



## clfsean (Jan 23, 2013)

It's a Kenpo knock off at best, being gracious. 

His "story" is just not plausible, let alone believable. 

You're better off with Kali/Eskrima/Kyokushin.


----------



## flip1sba (May 30, 2022)

This is Jayo S. It's been almost a decade since I posted here and couldn't log in on my previous account. 

While I highly appreciate Shoushu, I decided to train in Kyokushin Karate back in 2013 and I'm currently Shodan or 1st dan. 

Osu!


----------

